# 16A-Sicherung fliegt raus - Neues Netzteil Corsair RM750x  ATX Modular (80+Gold)



## Wartsapp (24. Mai 2016)

Hallo Gemeinde,

habe einen neuen PC - bereits beim ersten Einschalten des Netzteiles fliegt die 16A-Sicherung raus - lässt sich erst nach geraumer Teit wieder auf den Betriebszustand zurückschalten.
Der Vorgang ist wiederholbar - immer, wenn das Netzteil eine Weile von Strom getrennt war.
Auf Ratschlag des Lieferanten habe ich es nochmal in einem anderen Zimmer - andere Sicherung - probiert, dort das selbe Ereignis.

Nun kann man wohl sicher sein, dass das Netzteil kaputt ist oder kann es mit der Art der Sicherung zu tun haben - können die evtl. zu empfindlich reagieren ? Oder ist da eine Schaltung, die zwischen USA-Modus und 220V-Modus betätigt hätte werden müssen ? Ausgebaut habe ich es noch nicht.

Würde das Teil dann gerne gegen ein beQuiet STRAIGHT POWER 10 | 700W CM tauschen.

Oder würdet Ihr zu einem anderen raten ? 
Kabel kann ich wohl dann nicht drin lassen - soweit ich kurz gelesen habe ? Müßte dann leider alles neu verkabeln.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (24. Mai 2016)

Benutzt du eine Steckdosenleiste, oder schaltest du das NT hinten als letzten Verbraucher dazu? Wie alt sind die Sicherungen, und haben diese Charakteristik B (B16 A)?
 Wenn du das NT-Modell wechselst, solltest du neu verkabeln, ansonsten kann es zu nochmehr Problemen kommen.


----------



## Wartsapp (24. Mai 2016)

Sicherung ist H16A 380V - Haus ist etwa 45 Jahre alt - vielleicht auch die Sicherungen - wohne etwa 10 Jahre drin, noch nie flog die Sicherung raus.
Netzteil schalte ich gesondert zu, hing vorher mit Verlängerung an einer einfachen Steckerleiste, im Moment Verlängerung ca. 5m gesondert an Steckdose direkt.

Okay, neu verkabeln wegen Kompatibilität.

Ich habe noch nie selbst verkabelt. Kann man da viel falsch machen ?


----------



## Shirozen (24. Mai 2016)

Falls du direkt die Haus Kabel neu verkabeln willst und du keine Ahnung hast, lass die Finger davon und lass es  von einem Fachmann machen, denn mit Strom spielt man nicht. Ich komme aus der Branche und man kann verdammt viel falsch machen. Kabel verlegen kann man selber, anschließen sollte allerdings nur der Fachmann. Fall du vorhast die Kabel neu zu verlegen, dann gibt es bei der Kabelmontage nur 2 Arten ein Kabel anzubringen, Senkrecht und Waagerecht im 90° Winkel. Schräg ziehen gibt es nicht und is ansich verpönt. Wir haben in der Ausbildung Bildlich gesprochen immer ein Satz heißer Löffel erhalten, wenn wir bei einem Plan dann schräg verlegen wollten 

Lass dir mal ein Elektriker deines Vertrauens nach Hause kommen und lass das ganze mal überprüfen, vor allem kann der dir dann auch sagen, ob das NT defekt ist ohne reinzuschauen.


----------



## Combi (24. Mai 2016)

hi,es liegt definitiv an dem sicherungskasten.
genau das selbe problem hatten wir hier in der wohnung nach dem einzug.
ok,bei uns haute es die sicherung raus,wenn man den 2ten pc einschaltete.
egal welchen zuerst,pc2 an,bäng,saß man im dunkeln.

habe elektriker gelernt und bekam einen schock,als ich die sicherungen aus dem deutschen reich von anno damals sah.
du brauchst die normalen b16er automaten.
ABER BITTE NICHT SELBER TAUSCHEN. LEBENSGEFAHR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

im grunde,den fi ausschalten,mit profiwerkzeug (isoliert nach iso/din) die phase/n oben und unten abschrauben und den automaten gegen den neuen ersetzen.
alles gut festschrauben und abdeckung wieder zu.
lass es von einem fachmann machen.der lebt nach der prozedur noch.du als ungelernter evtl nicht mehr!
ich hatte in einem rutsch direkt alle automaten getauscht und doppelt belegte stromkreise getrennt.(die hatten echt mehrere stromkreise auf einen automaten geklemmt,die deppen.).

das problem ist,die alten automaten lösen zu schnell aus.die kommen mit dem einschaltstrom nicht klar.
mit den b16ern wirst du ruhe haben und alles läuft wie es soll.

ps:den vermieter anfragen.normal ist sowas vermietersache und du hast keine kosten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Mai 2016)

> Oder ist da eine Schaltung, die zwischen USA-Modus und 220V-Modus betätigt hätte werden müssen ?


Wenn es wäre hättest du es schon längst erlebt mit allen 5 Sinnen.
Kabel vom Netzteil sind kompatibel mit anderen Herstellern aber es ist kein Hexenwerk da die Stecker ja beschriftet / codiert sind und sich nicht wahllos einstecken lassen.


> H16A


Google mal danach. Eher würde ein kleineres NT helfen


----------



## Wartsapp (24. Mai 2016)

Kleineres NT - Okay, hatte ursprünglich gedacht, dass ich später mal SLI probiere, wenn die Graka, die ich habe deutlich günstiger ist, jedoch ist das wohl eher unbedeutend, da man sich dann doch lieber was aktuelles holt - im Moment EVGA 960 4GB Single - liefert gut ab im 1080er Modus. Wenns klappt, soll später eine für 4K rein, die dann aber wirklich 4K kann.

Um das NT im Optimalmodus zu nutzen, wäre wohl etwas deutlich kleineres sinnvoll, wohl 550 W oder so, das habe ich noch nicht genau recherchiert - muss ich noch mal die Grundkenntnisse checken. Was werden denn die 4K-Karten vermutlich an Watt brauchen ? Möchte dann nicht wieder ein neues NT kaufen müssen - die jetzige Graka soll eigentlich nur als Übergang dienen, reicht aber eigentlich schon voll aus.

Hatte bisher gedacht, größer kann nicht schaden.

Elektriker kommt morgen zum Check - vielleicht kann er dann eine B16A nehmen.

Es ist einiges dran an den einzelnen Sicherungen an Schaltkreisen. Ich rühre das nicht an.

Bzgl. Kabelverlegen meinte ich, das Netzteil samt Kabeln am PC tauschen - das mit den 90° Verlegen in der Wohnung wußte ich schon im Vorschulalter. Dachte, dass wäre normales Allgemeinwissen.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (24. Mai 2016)

Ein 500W NT reicht auch für jedes SGPU System. Empfehlenswert sind mom das E10 500W, Superflower 550W und das CoolerMaster V550. 
Aber es wird zu 100% an der alten Sicherung, und wahrscheinlich an der veralteten Verlegung liegen. 
Lass das ein Elektriker checken, der kann das vor Ort besser einschätzen als die Elektriker hier im Forum


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Mai 2016)

Für 4 K mit gewissen Extras wäre man mit einer potenten Single Karte deutlich besser dran wie mit der Combi aus eher Einsteigerkarten. Auch wären dafür die 4GB V-RAM auch nicht gerade ausreichend.  Selbst eine 1080 zieht nicht so viel Strom das man etwas über 500W bräuchte


----------



## D3N$0 (24. Mai 2016)

> Die H-Charakteristik wurde seit den 1950er Jahren für  Haushaltsstromkreise eingesetzt, um bei Kurzschluss in Netzen mit hoher  Impedanz oder bei Schutzerdung zuverlässig Schnellauslösung zu  erreichen.
> Bei den heutigen Netzverhältnissen kann die empfindliche  Kurzschlussauslösung unerwünscht ansprechen. Betroffen sind z.B.  Verbraucher mit Schaltnetzteil (Computer, Fernseher) oder Motoren  (Staubsauger). In solchen Fällen ist der Austausch durch  B-Leitungsschutzschalter empfehlenswert. H10A kann üblicherweise durch  B13 ersetzt werden (gleiche Überlastcharakteristik).



Sollte an der alten Hausinstallation liegen


----------



## Bluebeard (25. Mai 2016)

An dem Netzteil selbst wird es meines Erachtens nicht liegen. Alternativ das RM550x wählen. Ich weiß nicht wie es bei den anderen ausschaut aber mit dem RM550x hast du 10J Garantie seitens Corsair und auch Vor-Ort Austausch über die gesamte Garantiezeit.

P.S. - Bitte keine Diskussionen über den Sinn und Zweck von 10 Jahren Garantie in diesem Thread!


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Mai 2016)

Combi schrieb:


> ABER BITTE NICHT SELBER TAUSCHEN. LEBENSGEFAHR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> im grunde,den fi ausschalten,mit profiwerkzeug (isoliert nach iso/din) die phase/n oben und unten abschrauben und den automaten gegen den neuen ersetzen.
> alles gut festschrauben und abdeckung wieder zu..



Ich gebe dir vollkommen Recht - das Problem daran ist, dass man in besonders alten Hausinstallationen vom Gesetzgeber da keinen Handlungsspielraum hat weil der fachmann ja verpflichtet ist alles nach dem Stand der Technik zu verbauen bzw. nichts heutzutage unsicheres zurückzulassen.

Ich habe einen ähnlichen Altbau ebenfalls mit uralten H-Sicherungen die (besonders bei Einschaltströmen) auch mal ausfallen können. Problem an der Sache: Wenn der Fachmann den Kasten aufmacht und reinschaut wird der weiß im Gesicht und macht den Kasten wieder zu (FI? Welcher FI...? ). Natürlich wird der Fachmann das in ordnung bringen wenn man es wünscht - dafür müsste er aber die ganze Hausinstallation zwingen neu legen da er nicht einfach ne Sicherung tauschen darf - und das kostet (bei mir) einen fünfstelligen Betrag.

Was macht also der Hauseigentümer der grade keine 20.000€ übrig hat um die ganze Elektroinstallation zu sanieren? Richtig, er bauts selbst ein (und überlebts im schlimmsten Falle nicht).


----------



## Wartsapp (28. Mai 2016)

Jetzt habe ich ja ein 750 Watt-Netzteil, verbrauche ich eigentlich mehr Strom, als wenn ich ein 550er Netzteil nehme ?

Ich dachte, nein und es wäre ein Vorteil, weil es weniger Wärme entwickelt, folglich leiserer PC - weniger Lüftertätigkeit -
irre ich mich damit ?

Da mein PC im Moment auf dem Wege zum Support ist, habe ich vielleicht die Möglichkeit, das Netzteil zu tauschen, falls sie das mitmachen.

Bei einem 550er NT wäre der Anlaufstrom geringer und die Chance, dass die alten Sicherungen rausfliegen (auslösen) wäre folglich geringer ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Mai 2016)

Wartsapp schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich ja ein 750 Watt-Netzteil, verbrauche ich eigentlich mehr Strom, als wenn ich ein 550er Netzteil nehme ??



Ein Netzteil liefert genau so viel Strom wie die angeschlossenen Komponenten verbrauchen. Wenn dein PC 100W braucht liefert ein 300W Gerät 100W und ein 1200W Gerät 100W.
Nur ist die Effizienz von netzteilen besser, wenn sie im mittleren bis hohen lastbereich betrieben werden, sprich in dem Beispiel wird  das 300er gerät viel weniger Strom aus der Steckdose ziehen als das 1200er, weil letzteres unter 10% ausgelastet ist und damit sehr ineffektiv arbeitet.
Man sollte Netzteile so auslegen, dass sie unter Last des PCs grob 50-80% ausgelastet werden -  und im günstigsten Fall im Idle nicht unter 15% Auslastung fallen (gerade bei sehr geringer Last fällt die Effizienz von NTs extrem ab).



Wartsapp schrieb:


> Ich dachte, nein und es wäre ein Vorteil, weil es weniger Wärme entwickelt, folglich leiserer PC - weniger Lüftertätigkeit -
> irre ich mich damit ?


Gerade die größeren Netzteile haben stärkere und lautere Lüfter, weil sie ja in der Lage sein müssen (wenn das Netzteil voll belastet wird) auch weit mehr Abwärme wegzuschaffen. In der Regel sind größere Netzteile daher lauter als kleine, auch wenn sie wenig belastet werden.

Insgesamt gibt es außer wenn man weiß, dass man in naher Zukunft stärkere Hardware nachrüsten möchte, absolut keinen grund ein Netzteil zu kaufen das größer als notwendig ist. Die größeren sind teurer, lauter, ineffizienter (wenn man die gleichen Modellserien vergleicht) bei einem sparsamen PC. Ein kleines NT ist hier quasi immer besser.




Wartsapp schrieb:


> Bei einem 550er NT wäre der Anlaufstrom geringer und die Chance, dass  die alten Sicherungen rausfliegen (auslösen) wäre folglich geringer  ?


Bei guten Netzteilen ist der Einschaltstrom durch entsprechende Schaltungen begrenzt, sprich ein 400er Netzteil hat den gleichen Einschaltstrom wie ein 1500er.
Bei billigen Netzteilen gibts diesen Begrenzer nicht, dann hat tatsächlich das Große Modell (wegen größerer Primärcaps) einen höheren (bzw. längeren) Einschaltstrom.


----------



## Wartsapp (28. Mai 2016)

Ich habe ein neues Netzteil Corsair RM750x ATX Modular (80+Gold) -

kann man annehmen, dass es keinen solchen Überspannungsschutz hat ?

Welche Netzteile haben dann sowas - nur Platinum-Serien ?

Grafik möchte ich mir mal eine GTX 1080 zulegen - dann würde wohl 550 Watt satt ausreichen ?

OC wäre wohl dann auch nicht erforderlich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Mai 2016)

Der Einschaltstrombegrenzer des Corsair RM750x ist vorhanden und deckelt bei 50A (das ist ein üblicher Wert und wird von einem 16A-B-Automat wie er in Haushalten verbaut ist für die nötigen paar Millisekunden problemlos ertragen).

Bitte komm von den 80plus- Gedanken da weg. Diese Logos sagen was über die Effizienz aus, das ist aber alles. Ein 80+ Platin Netzteil kann qualitativ viel schlechter sein als ein 80+ Bronze Gerät. Bedenke: Wenn ein Hersteller alles daran setzt hohe Effizienz und damit das Logo zu erreichen muss bei ähnlichem Preis was anderes auf der Strecke bleiben (Spannungsstabilität, Regelung, Restwelligkeit, Schutzfunktionen oder was auch immer - bei vielen "Platin"-NTs wird die hohe Effizienz nur erreicht weil sie intern ein SingleRail Design fahren was im Falle eines Kurzschlusses bei starken NTs zu Bränden führen kann da einzelne Schienen nicht eigenständig notabschalten können, hier ist ein MultiRail Silber-NT viel sicherer als ein SingleRail Platin, das nur um ein Beispiel zu nennen).

Es gibt natürlich auch hervorragende Platinnetzteile die alles sehr gut können, da biste aber in deinem Wattbereich auch schnell 200€ los (etwa die DarkPower P11-Serie).

Und ja, ein PC mit aktueller CPU und GTX1080 verbraucht kaum 300W unter Vollast, das 550er ist angemessen bis fast schon zu groß. Ich habe einen 5960X und ZWEI GTX980 einschließlich OC ein Jahr lang an einem (sehr guten) 550er Netzteil betrieben.


----------



## Wartsapp (28. Mai 2016)

Dann werde ich mal an ein 500er denken, falls getauscht werden muß,

Danke für die Info.


----------



## NuVirus (28. Mai 2016)

Wenn du ein noch besseres haben willst hol dir das P11 550W von Be Quiet das kann auch für 2 Karten genutzt werden - 2 GTX 1080 sollten bis 200W Power Limit kein Problem sein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Mai 2016)

Auch ohne Limiter reicht das. Das P11 550 ist technisch fast baugleich zum 650er und 750er, lediglich der Abschaltzeitpunkt der OCP ist entsprechend eingestellt. Erst die Modelle 850+ sind wirklich "dicker" gebaut.

Das P11 550 steigt aus (Überlastschutz) bei etwa 675W Belastung laut einigen Reviews/Tests. Der Einschaltstrombegrenzer des P11 liegt übrigens bei 45A. 


Aber so ein High-End NT ist nicht notwendig für ne einzelne 1080er. Das E10 500 reicht dafür locker.


----------



## Wartsapp (28. Mai 2016)

Bei 500 Watt bin ich jetzt auch angekommen - 2 X 1080er werde ich bestimmt nicht brauchen - eine wird wohl 4K ausreichend können, vermute ich mal.

Bei einem aktuellen Test wurden mit i7-Prozessor nur knapp 300 Watt verbraucht - für das ganze System.

Ich bin aber jetzt auf das Entgegenkommen meines Supports angewiesen, ob sie die Änderung noch machen - meine 750er ist wohl hoffnungslos überdimensioniert - aber, wenn der Stromverbrauch nur unwesentlich höher ist, gehts ja noch, nur der Anlaufstrom könnte ungünstig für die Sicherungen sein.

Bei meinem 1000-Watt Staubsauger fliegt keine Sicherung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Mai 2016)

Eine 1080er schafft 4K immer wenn du mit 30 fps genug hast, die 60fps werden in Grafikkrachern nicht gehalten es sei denn du regelst in den Optionen etwas herunter dann geht das auch. Die 300W fürs Gesamtsystem sind wie ich auch oben schon geschätzt habe unter Vollast realistisch, eher sogar leicht darunter.
Das 750er Netzteil kannste natürlich auch benutzen (die 5A Anlaufstrom mehr machen die Kuh nicht fett), es ist halt nur sehr überdimensioniert für den PC.

Dass beim Staubsauger (und Toaster und Kaffeemaschine und Kühlschrank und...) die Sicherung nicht fällt beim anschalten liegt daran, dass diese Geräte keine besonders hohen Anlaufströme haben. Beim PC-Netzteil gibts eben einen großen Kondensator auf der Primärseite der geladen werden will - und Kondensatoren haben so gut wie keinen Widerstand, sprich der zieht vereinfacht gesagt alles an Strom was die Leitung hergibt bis er voll ist - ohne Einschaltstrombegrenzer würde jedes große Netzteil die Sicherung raushauen weil dann wohl dreistellige Amperezahlen fließen würden (für extrem kurze Zeiträume).

Die Sicherungen sind ja auch für solche Dinge ausgelegt - schau dir mal so ein Kennfeld an:
http://elektro-wissen.de/images/Kennlinie-LS-Schalter-Z-B-C-K.gif

Wenn da tatsächlich (minimal mehr als) 16A durchlaufen löst er erst nach 120 Minuten aus. Für 10 Millisekunden darf auch das 6-fache des Nennstroms, also 96A fließen ohne dass das Ding auslöst! Ein PC-Netzteil mit 50A Anschaltstrombegrenzung (etwa das dreifache des Nennstroms) müsste also theoretisch mehrere Sekunden lang 50A ziehen bis der Automat auslöst - das wird niemals passieren, der Anschaltstrom fließt nur im Millisekundenbereich.


----------



## Wartsapp (28. Mai 2016)

Also, die 1080er schafft 4K auch nicht mit 60 Hz in prima Qualität ?

Ich dachte, das wäre nun damit machbar.

Mit meiner GTX 960 bekomme ich gute 60 Hz bei 1080 p hin.

Ich komme nicht klar mit "P11, E10".

Wenn mein Support mitmacht, werde ich fragen, ob ein beQuiet Straight Power 10 mit 500 Watt eingebaut werden kann - ansonsten muß ich beim Corsair 750er bleiben. Wären eigentlich die Kabel die gleichen, wenn ich den selben Corsair-Typ nehmen würde, also RM550x anstatt RM750x ?

Vielleicht würden sie dann eher mitmachen, weil die Kabel nicht neu gefriemelt werden müssen.

Wird ein größeres Netzteil mit mehr Wattleistung nicht weniger warm als ein kleineres ? Dann hätte man doch wenigstens noch den Vorteil, dass der Lüfter seltener läuft, also bei meinem System kaum läuft - wenn ich Project Cars am Laufen habe.

Dem Elektriker, der meine Sicherungen inspiziert hat, sagte ich, dass im Netzteil ein Kondensator ist, der sich bei Start auflädt - er meinte, da ist kein Kondensator drin.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (28. Mai 2016)

Wartsapp schrieb:


> Also, die 1080er schafft 4K auch nicht mit 60 Hz in prima Qualität ?
> 
> Ich dachte, das wäre nun damit machbar.
> 
> ...




1. Kommt auf die Details an
2. E10/P11 sind Netzteilserien von BeQuiet!
3. Glaub kaum das Corsair dir ein BeQuiet! schickt
4. Man sollte im optimalfall immer die Kabel die beim NT dabeiwaren verwenden
5. Nein. Im Gegenteil, ohne Luftstrom schmorren die Kondis im eigenen Saft
6. Und deshalb ist er nur ein Strippenschmeißer


----------



## Wartsapp (29. Mai 2016)

Mein System habe ich nicht selbst zusammengebaut, weil ich es vermeiden wollte, dass ich Einzelteile jeweils zurückgehen lassen muss, falls sie nicht funktionieren - daher kann der Versender, wenn er einverstanden ist, mir ein beQuiet-Produkt im Austausch geben, habe von ihm ja auch 2 Silent Wings und den Dark Rock Pro 3 drin. Vielleicht ist ein Corsair ja genau so zuverlässig, dafür fehlen mir aber die Erfahrungen - dachte nur, das beQuit erfüllt eher alle neuesten Anforderungen, z.B., auch bzgl. Anlaufstrombegrenzung, ErP und so weiter. Da hatte ich mich beim Bestellen noch nicht weiter eingelesen, nur gedacht, okay, wenn Du ein Gehäuse von Corsair nimmst, nimmst Du eben mal auch ein Netzteil von denen.

"Ohne Luftstrom schmoren die Kondis im eigenen Saft" - 
Ich dachte, die Netzteile sind so ausgelegt, dass sie nur nach Erfordernis den Lüfter einschalten. Bei mir lief der Netzteillüfter nur beim Start kurz an, sonst nicht.

In Furmark hatte meine CPU nur 35 °C - also, kurz nachdem ich das BIOS aufgerufen hatte - die Grafikkarte hatte dann ca. 50 °C (in Furmark direkt etwa 75 °C).

Da so ein System vermutlich nur 300 Watt verbraucht, dürfte es doch okay sein, wenn der Lüfter des Netzteiles in Ruhe bleibt, denke ich.

###

Woher weißt Du denn jetzt schon so genau, dass die 1080iger 4K@60 Hz nur bei gewisser Einschränkung leisten können ? Die sind doch erst seit Freitag im Verkauf.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Mai 2016)

Wartsapp schrieb:


> Woher weißt Du denn jetzt schon so genau, dass die 1080iger 4K@60 Hz nur bei gewisser Einschränkung leisten können ? Die sind doch erst seit Freitag im Verkauf.



Ganz einfach - eine GTX1080 ist langsamer als mein GTX980 SLI und ich kann 4K@60 bei grafisch sehr anspruchsvollen Spielen in vollen Details nicht annähernd erreichen. 
Auf 4K Ultra schafft eine 1080er bei DOOM 50-55 fps, bei Witcher 3 sind es etwa 35-40 fps.
Für konstante 60 brauchste zwei GTX1080 oder du stellst den Detailregler von "Ultra" auf "Hoch".

Es gibt im Netz auch tonnenweise Benchmarks davon. In vielen Titeln schafft die Karte nicht mal 30 fps in 4K (Crysis3, Metro, DragonAge, EthanCarter, Assassins Creed,...). Die Realität sieht anders aus als die NVidia-Marketingfolien!
Geforce GTX 1080 im Test: Der erste 16-nm-Konig mit 2 GHz im OC-Betrieb [Test der Woche] - Geforce GTX 1080 im Test: Benchmarks und Fazit


----------



## Wartsapp (29. Mai 2016)

Na dann kann ich ja mit meiner GTX 960 bei 1080p erstmal zufrieden sein und noch etwas warten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Mai 2016)

1080p ist halt ne ganz andere Hausnummer als 4K.
Deine GTX960 wird in 4K bei vollen Einstellungen eher im einstelligen fps-Bereich sein, eine GTX1080 rennt in nur FullHD für gewöhnlich wenn sonst nichts limitiert irgendwo zwischen 100 und 200 fps rum.

Bedenke: 4K sind _vier mal_ so viele Pixel zu berechnen als 1080p!


----------



## Wartsapp (30. Mai 2016)

Da hast Du genau Recht - ich dachte, die Hoffnung aller 4K-Fans wird nun mit den 1080ern erfüllt - aber man bleibt wohl besser erstmal bei der 1080p-Karte und das ist ein 960er - das bessere Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.


----------



## Wartsapp (7. Juni 2016)

Habe jetzt neue Sicherungen bekommen -

und im PC ist jetzt ein 500 Watt-Netzteil von beQuiet STRAIGHT POWER 10 | 500W CM - laut Support wurde am Corsair-Netzteil kein Fehler festgestellt.

Die Lüfter laufen jetzt ständig mit - allerdings sehr lautlos - leiser als meine TV-Lüfter sogar.


----------

